# For all of you gun lovers out there!



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Glock Forum has just announced their great giveaway for 2013. Come on over and register (for free!) for a chance to win a new handgun or other great prizes!

http://www.glockforum.com/forum/f28/glockforum-2013-big-giveaway-23971/


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome ! I can always use another gun !


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Believe in the second ammendment!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I really need to get my ltc!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i wish lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

rob said:


> i wish lol


Sorry Rob  .


----------

